
Why Is Airport Food So Expensive? - atlasunshrugged
https://thehustle.co/airport-food-expensive/
======
Ayesh
It's a good analysis, bit I can think of Kuala Lampur's KLIA airport T2 (low
cost terminal) as a major exception.

Burger King at the airport, for example, has the exact same prices as the
city, and they actively encourage people to spend little money.

There is free water, a reasonably priced airport hotel, and even free showers
at international gates. There are plenty of free seating (so you don't have to
go to a cafe), free WiFi throughout the airport, and a few convenience stores
scattered around.

It's not that the flight tickets are expensive either. The airport tax is less
than $5, and tickets are super low cost for all Air Asia destinations.

The high rent, airport cut, human costs, etc can make things more expensive,
but don't forget the stores charging 2x the price just because they can. What
are you gonna do? Go back through immigration and security again? I dont think
so.

~~~
atlasunshrugged
That's interesting, any idea why/how KLIA T2 is able to do this? I would think
that the increased rent and security prices alone would force the businesses
there to increase the cost by something, even if it just covered the costs

~~~
Ayesh
I think the majority of the cost savings are because it's a dedicated low-cost
terminal. They have a lounge, but the airport isn't as "luxurious" to the
rich.

It's Air Asia's main airport, and Air Asia is quite good at managing costs.
Their flights are shorter (only in south east Asia, with just a few
connections to China, India, Korea, Sri Lanka, and Nepal), so there is no need
for a bigger airport hotel.

